# Lots of pics of my new 450g bowfront setup



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

Finally got around to getting pics of the new setup in my 450 on my site:

http://www.rickysinger.com/african_sichlids.htm

For info on the setup see my TANKS


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks good. :thumb: Just hope you never have to net a fish out of there! Lol.


----------



## Hamish (Mar 17, 2008)

Beautiful looking tank man :thumb:


----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

Lookin good!!


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

All residents are permanent!!!!


----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks like you got a couple of N. fusco in there. Maybe you should update your fishlist so we can see what you got.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah, but things can happen. The problem with really elaborate rock work and what not is that there are tons of places for a dead fish to get stuck.


----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

Would a dead fish in 450 gallons of water cause a big problem?


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

Well...wouldn't be the first time I found a nothing but a spine in my tank!!! 

Actually though if u look at my TANKS and see the description....almost all that rock is raised off the bottom with jets underneath to help keep things clean...should help a bit.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

nimboman said:


> Would a dead fish in 450 gallons of water cause a big problem?


It may and it may not. I am just saying.



fishyfishyfishy said:


> Well...wouldn't be the first time I found a nothing but a spine in my tank!!!
> 
> Actually though if u look at my TANKS and see the description....almost all that rock is raised off the bottom with jets underneath to help keep things clean...should help a bit.


Yeah, I saw that but the fact still stands that hopefully you never have to net a fish out of there. lol


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

Who needs a net? I'll just spear 'em!!!!


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

hahah. good times good times.


----------



## dpeco02 (Apr 2, 2008)

That is one beautiful tank!   :thumb:


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

Pretty sweeeet deal you got there...why not try some larger haps on for size in a tank that big though...like some nice fosso. rostratus or dolphins? Those two would make a nice combo!


----------



## Andrius (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm afraid to ask how much your tanks have cost you!?lol :dancing:


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

I'd be afraid myself!!!!


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

Andrius said:


> I'm afraid to ask how much your tanks have cost you!?lol :dancing:


If you have to ask the price......you probably can't afford it :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

I doubt that the fish he has in there (at their present size) would cause anything negative if they died. Now - when these fish get to their full size (the Fusco that was mentioned - for example) would cause a major problem...


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

I don't see a decaying fish as being anything to be concerned over....especially not a major concern. I had a very large wrasse pretty much rot to nothing when this was salt. I found it weeks later after thinking it had been eaten by an eel. I never noticed any issues with the water or lost a fish as a result.

Anyway, I've got more than sufficient filtration, a huge UV and a detnitrifier to keep nitrates near zero. But more than that, I've got a very forgiving 400+ gallons of water.


----------

